# White dot on eye?



## engine312

One of my fish G.brasilienis has a white dot on one eye. Some of the other fish in the tank were rubbing on rocks etc. I thought maybe it was ICK . I have treated the tank for ICK. None of the fish appear to have any white on them, and they all appear to be happy including the one with the white dot on eye. I was trying to get a pic of the fish, but it wont cooperate. Any ideas? Someone recommended using Melafix/primafix together to treat the tank.

I checked my water:
PH 7.6
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0

Thanks, Lee


----------



## CoolCichlid

How does it look like? Is it cloudy, like a bubble? Does both eye infected? Does the white dot directly on the eye?


----------



## engine312

CoolCichlid said:


> How does it look like? Is it cloudy, like a bubble? Does both eye infected? Does the white dot directly on the eye?


It looks like a dot. Looks close to center of the eye and elevated, and only on one eye.

Lee


----------



## CoolCichlid

Does it look cloudy? if yes it may be Cloudy Eye Disease

You may want to check this site:
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_pal ... #Cloudyeye


----------



## engine312

CoolCichlid said:


> Does it look cloudy? if yes it may be Cloudy Eye Disease
> 
> No its not cloudy.


----------



## jfly

that is how mine started, look at my post ahhhh it ended up being fungal and i didnt take care of it in time.. not saying that's what it is but that is how mine started. the only thing that worked was api triple sulfa and just so you know I lost 10 or more LARGE cichlids.. good luck


----------



## CoolCichlid

Did you check the site I gave you? Check it, it might help you. :thumb:


----------



## engine312

CoolCichlid said:



> Does it look cloudy? if yes it may be Cloudy Eye Disease
> 
> You may want to check this site:
> http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_pal ... #Cloudyeye


Thanks.... I checked out the site. It is definetly a white dot and not cloudy eye.


----------



## chrisssteeven

Hi,
It sounds like your fish has ick. Buy some ick medicne quickly before your fish dies. Like NOW.


----------



## CoolCichlid

Is it really an ick? Will it harm the fish if it's not an ich then you put ick medicine?


----------



## kenchelle

My guess would be ick. There is a really good article on this forum. Just search the library with "ick". Hope your fish is okay. I found ick in my tank this am. I had just added new fish 6 days ago and two of the new fish have it. I am using the temp and salt remedy.


----------



## luver_of_fish

If it is ich, or even if not, I believe it is beeter to be safe than sorry and starting treatment right away is most important. I have never had luck with only a salt and temp treatment, although both of these options can certainly help. Check out these ich treatments. I had great success with the Ich Attack and it was a fairly safe option considering I have loaches who cannot take the copper in most other ich treatments.

http://www.novalek.com/kordon/ich_attack/index.htm

http://www.novalek.com/kordon/ridich/index.htm

Here is a rebate for $2.00 on Rid Ich.
http://www.novalek.com/kordon/rid_ich_kordon_kash.html


----------



## PfunMo

A white spot only on one eye does not sound like ich to me. In fact the eye seems to be the only site where I have not seen ich on the fish. Maybe this site has some info:

http://www.nationalfishpharm.com/fish_d ... /eyes.html


----------



## engine312

I had started treating for ich. All the other fish showed no signs of anything and the only white spot was on his eye. I had treated for ich for 2 days and with a partial water change stated treating tank for an infection. After a fews days with no sign of any change I did a partial water change. I believe he rubbed up against something in the tank and hit the eye. He is the only one with the problem, everyone else looks fine. After a few days his eye looks a little better. All the fish are looking good.
Thanks everyone for your advice.
Lee


----------



## PfunMo

Glad it seems to be working out okay. The trouble with treating is that many of the treatments are pretty stressful for the fish. If we get the wrong treatment and it does stress the fish further we have actually made the fish more apt to be unable to fight off the real problem. While it is good to treat at the first sign of a disease, it is also necessary to be sure we are treating for the correct thing. Real dicey sometimes whether we do more good or bad. Too bad the patient can't speak up and tell us more. :-?


----------

